# W10 Anniversary Update



## Don M. (Sep 14, 2016)

I've been watching for the Big Anniversary Update to W10, and it finally showed up on my system yesterday afternoon.  I have my system set to do the updates at about 3AM, but with this update, I wanted to watch it, in case there were any problems.  I did an immediate update around suppertime, and watched it progress....had plenty of time to check on it during the endless commercials on TV.  The entire process took about 3 hours, with the download, install, and numerous restarts, etc.  After it was done, I noticed very little change on the system...other than the appearance of the "apps and tiles" on MS Edge.  Google, and Firefox seemed to be about the same, so there should be little "learning curve" involved.  I did notice that Edge now has ABP "ad blocker" available as a free app, so I will probably install that, and begin to use Edge more and more.  We're supposed to get a fair amount of rain for the rest of this week, so I will have plenty of computer "play time", and if I find any concerns, I will pass them along.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I've been watching for the Big Anniversary Update to W10, and it finally showed up on my system yesterday afternoon.  I have my system set to do the updates at about 3AM, but with this update, I wanted to watch it, in case there were any problems.  I did an immediate update around suppertime, and watched it progress....had plenty of time to check on it during the endless commercials on TV.  The entire process took about 3 hours, with the download, install, and numerous restarts, etc.  After it was done, I noticed very little change on the system...other than the appearance of the "apps and tiles" on MS Edge.  Google, and Firefox seemed to be about the same, so there should be little "learning curve" involved.  I did notice that Edge now has ABP "ad blocker" available as a free app, so I will probably install that, and begin to use Edge more and more.  We're supposed to get a fair amount of rain for the rest of this week, so I will have plenty of computer "play time", and if I find any concerns, I will pass them along.



...Everything seems normal here..No long updates have shown up!!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 15, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 32045...Everything seems normal here..No long updates have shown up!!



You can tell if you have it by clicking on the "Settings" icon, then click on "update and security", then click on "Windows Update", and finally, click on "Update History".  If you show "Version 1607", there, you have it.  IF you show Any other earlier version, you don't have it yet, and it will be coming fairly soon.  So far, I haven't found anything to be concerned about, and my system is running pretty much the same as always.  I did add ABP to Edge, and that browser seems to be working great...with no nuisance adds popping up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2016)

Don M. said:


> You can tell if you have it by clicking on the "Settings" icon, then click on "update and security", then click on "Windows Update", and finally, click on "Update History".  If you show "Version 1607", there, you have it.  IF you show Any other earlier version, you don't have it yet, and it will be coming fairly soon.  So far, I haven't found anything to be concerned about, and my system is running pretty much the same as always.  I did add ABP to Edge, and that browser seems to be working great...with no nuisance adds popping up.



..Again (I think) At settings it said I was up to date, then I clicked "Check for Updates" and 1607 started!!

I strictly use FireFox so I will see what happens....

Edit: One hour in and at 33%


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2016)

Just checked and mine was scheduled for tomorrow morning, so I moved it to next week.  I'll see what you guys say.  

BTW, with Win 10 I haven't found a way to block updates completely (like an ask me first option).  I just keep moving the date ahead, but sometimes forget.  Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 32083..Again (I think) At settings it said I was up to date, then I clicked "Check for Updates" and 1607 started!!
> 
> I strictly use FireFox so I will see what happens....
> 
> Edit: One hour in and at 33%



I guess just checking for updates will trigger this download and update.  However, it should be pretty much seamless....your system will probably be unavailable for an hour or so...as the restarts, etc., take place, but once done, the differences you note will probably be minimal on Firefox, Google, etc.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Just checked and mine was scheduled for tomorrow morning, so I moved it to next week.  I'll see what you guys say.
> 
> BTW, with Win 10 I haven't found a way to block updates completely (like an ask me first option).  I just keep moving the date ahead, but sometimes forget.  Is there a way to do that?



I don't think there is a way to block updates on W10....that would probably NOT be a good idea, anyway.  The Best way to do this update would be to try to schedule it for a time when you don't anticipate doing anything with your PC for 2 or 3 hours...then, let it Happen.  The reviews I've seen on sites such as CNET, seem to be mostly positive...with most of the negative reviews being unique things that most people would never see.  There may be a couple of minor issues with this update....for example, I noticed that Adobe did an update this morning that makes it more compatible with Version 1607.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I guess just checking for updates will trigger this download and update.  However, it should be pretty much seamless....your system will probably be unavailable for an hour or so...as the restarts, etc., take place, but once done, the differences you note will probably be minimal on Firefox, Google, etc.



No problems...It took the 3 hours like you stated..The shut down button has too many features..


----------



## Don M. (Sep 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> No problems...It took the 3 hours like you stated..The shut down button has too many features..



Glad to hear that your update went smoothly.  I've been on this version for about a week now, and have had no problems.  I would have been quite satisfied to stay with W7, but technology marches on...so a person might as well participate.  After several months of using W10, I have had No issues.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't care much for this at all...  

Decided to reboot/restart the pc today (for another reason), and Win10 won't allow it unless you also do any pending updates.  No option to just restart.  The 1607 update is scheduled for tomorrow morning 3am.  So I guess I'm stuck until tomorrow? 

 Hmph!


----------

